# Draft Caltrain Schedule Effect July 2nd, 2011 Released



## Spokker (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha do you want to raise taxes now?

http://www.caltrain.com/Assets/Public/48TrainScheduleDRAFT_02-09-2011.pdf.

Should a solution not be found, here is Caltrain's schedule effective July 2nd, 2011. Good luck with that.


----------



## Train2104 (Feb 12, 2011)

That link is broken, here is the right one: http://www.caltrain.com/Assets/Public/48TrainScheduleDRAFT_02-09-2011.pdf

They threatened this last year, but made it through with just a fare hike and a couple of canceled trains. Now it looks like they actually will do this.

Who owns the tracks south of San Jose? If it's their own, looks like abandonment is in order.


----------



## TransitGeek (Feb 12, 2011)

So what we can look forward to is the Metrolinkification of Caltrain.


----------



## Spokker (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd like to see Caltrain shut down to either 1) teach people a lesson or 2) find out that rail isn't really worth a damn.

Shut it down and see if the freeways get clogged up. Find out if people who rely on the train are left out in the cold. Let's really find out what Caltrain's worth is.


----------



## Spokker (Feb 12, 2011)

TransitGeek said:


> So what we can look forward to is the Metrolinkification of Caltrain.


Not so fast, Metrolink's San Bernardino Line has all-day service. The Orange County, Inland Empire-Orange County, San Bernardino and Antelope Valley lines have weekend service. The San Bernardino Line is especially robust, with a late night departure from LA on Saturdays.


----------



## sechs (Feb 13, 2011)

Spokker said:


> I'd like to see Caltrain shut down to either 1) teach people a lesson or 2) find out that rail isn't really worth a damn.


Something about noses, spite, and face?


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Feb 13, 2011)

Spokker said:


> TransitGeek said:
> 
> 
> > So what we can look forward to is the Metrolinkification of Caltrain.
> ...


Metrolink schedules on the OC Line and Ventura County line is limited because Amtrak Surfliner serves a lot of the stations along the route quite often.


----------



## Spokker (Feb 13, 2011)

sechs said:


> Spokker said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see Caltrain shut down to either 1) teach people a lesson or 2) find out that rail isn't really worth a damn.
> ...


Transit strikes often showcase how important transit is (and how awful unions are), so this might suffice.


----------



## DET63 (Feb 13, 2011)

I remember when BART went on strike in 1997 . . . during "Back to Transit Week."

Link (scroll down to page 52)


----------



## TransitGeek (Feb 13, 2011)

I guess my feelings about Metrolink are biased by living on the IE-OC, Riverside and 91 lines. IE-OC does have weekend service: one train a day! Woohoo! Riv is peak only, and 91 has one mid-day train. The SB line is great and all, but connecting from it to Riverside is dicey and usually involves a long walk through a shady part of downtown San Bernardino, ever since they cut back the old Omnitrans 90 to be the new and neutered 215.

(I suppose it goes without saying that the Amtrak service we have isn't worth getting excited over, at least for short journeys.)


----------



## GiantsFan (Feb 14, 2011)

There goes my way of getting to school


----------



## JJJ (Feb 14, 2011)

Spokker said:


> Shut it down and see if the freeways get clogged up. Find out if people who rely on the train are left out in the cold. Let's really find out what Caltrain's worth is.


Im sure the folks who lose their job because they cant make it in will be pleased.


----------

